
Coding practices NASA uses to write millions of code - SenHeng
https://www.reddit.com/r/learnprogramming/comments/4npim9/10_coding_practices_which_allows_nasa_to_write/
======
LandR
Link to pdf is broken on that reddit site.

Think this is the link

[https://lars-lab.jpl.nasa.gov/JPL_Coding_Standard_C.pdf](https://lars-
lab.jpl.nasa.gov/JPL_Coding_Standard_C.pdf)

